# Triumph Muscle Bike - Seeking Information



## rose359 (Mar 11, 2020)

I want to return this Triumph muscle bike to road worthiness, but have been unable to find any information about it.  It bears no model name, but is very similar to the Rodeo and Fireball bikes manufactured by Raleigh.  Raleigh built and sold Triumph bicycles at this time.  It features a Sturmey Archer 3-speed hub and Sport Shift 3 (wood knob).  Web search yields no photos, product literature, nor mention of a Triumph muscle bike.  The number 8872 is stamped (after paint) on the bottom bracket.  What can you tell me about Triumph muscle bikes?


----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 11, 2020)

Wow, NICE find. I can't offer any info, but please keep us posted on it's development.


----------



## rose359 (Apr 1, 2020)

This bike cannot be so rare that nobody on this forum has knowledge of it.  Anyone?  Bueller, Bueller?


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 1, 2020)

Might be real common in England but here not so much.  Roger


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 1, 2020)

Similar Raleigh model is the Rodeo and date can be determined from month/year stamped Sturmey Archer hub shell.
I also notice this version doesn't have the Raleigh fork with plated dimples on top side of fork or bird chain ring.
The banana seat also had plate or embossed stamp by Brooks.
I think 20×1 3/8" tires most accessible on Ebay from Europe, Spain.


----------



## whopperchopper (Apr 1, 2020)

Was made buy Raleigh, this was their "cheap" line of bikes. No chrome fenders, no metal head badge, no model name. Probably not going to find any old advertising, was sold at lesser known stores


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice,  Great color. It is a Rodeo, I have seen them before. They sell about the same price as the Raleigh, some people like the painted fenders better.  I think it looks better than chrome.  Nice bike.


----------



## Chopper1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Cool looking bike. Never saw one before.


----------



## rose359 (May 9, 2020)

The head badge is metal.

The SA Hub is marked "THREE SPEED HUB   68   9".  It seems that would indicate September 1968.


----------

